# Looking for connections in Lake Chapala area



## kbjorgenson (Nov 7, 2013)

Hound Dog, I am new to the forum, and am having a bit of trouble knowing how to post things so hope this is ok, posting to a discussion that isn't exactly on the topic. My husband and I would like to connect with some American expats in the Lake Chapala community who can help recommend a place for us to stay when we visit for a week to check out areas to live once I retire (may be a couple years). I see you live in Lake Chapala and hope you may be able to help us or connect us to people who can help us. We may be visiting this spring, about March or April.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

kbjorgenson said:


> Hound Dog, I am new to the forum, and am having a bit of trouble knowing how to post things so hope this is ok, posting to a discussion that isn't exactly on the topic. My husband and I would like to connect with some American expats in the Lake Chapala community who can help recommend a place for us to stay when we visit for a week to check out areas to live once I retire (may be a couple years). I see you live in Lake Chapala and hope you may be able to help us or connect us to people who can help us. We may be visiting this spring, about March or April.


Once you have made five posts, you can send Hound Dog a PM and ask him for help finding a place to stay. There is at least one other regular poster on this forum who lives in that part of Mexico who may be able to help. I've just moved your post to this new thread, so it will be easier to find.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


kbjorgenson said:



Hound Dog, I am new to the forum, and am having a bit of trouble knowing how to post things so hope this is ok, posting to a discussion that isn't exactly on the topic. My husband and I would like to connect with some American expats in the Lake Chapala community who can help recommend a place for us to stay when we visit for a week to check out areas to live once I retire (may be a couple years). I see you live in Lake Chapala and hope you may be able to help us or connect us to people who can help us. We may be visiting this spring, about March or April.

Click to expand...

_kb:

As we have owned our own home here since 2001, and spend half the year each year in Chiapas, I am really not up to speed on the help you seek. Perhaps someone else living in the Chapala Municipality can advise you on this.

I will say that, when we moved down here the Nueva Pasada Hotel had just built an addition across the street from the main hotel and the addition consisted of several apartments with kitchens which they rented by the week as best I remember. We stayed there for a while until the home we had made an offer on closed and those units were quite nice. You might check out their web site and give them a call.

If you are coming down in April or May, that´s when many "snowbirds" are heading back north and that is also ahead of the time the "sunbirds" start coming down from places like Texas when the summer heat becomes unbearable for some of us geezers. It's probably a good time to find lots of temporary rentals in town. We handled that problem simply by coming down and looking around as I am sure you could as well with or without a car.

By the way, my wife flew down here from San Francisco with the intention of looking at houses in Guadalajara, Ajijic, Cuernavaca, Oaxaca and Merida and the Guadalajara/Chapala area was first on her list because of the easy non-stop flight. She liked this area and a home she found here so much that she immediatey made an offer and that was that. At that time, we had three huge mastiffs, two Bordeaux and one Neopolitan and we needed expansive deserted beaches to walk them off leash when no one else was around. Lake Chapala was an easy decision. 

Good luck in your search.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Finding an apartment way ahead of time is difficult, but there are a lot of B&B options for short stays. If you inquire closer to your planned arrival, we may be able to give better guidance for other options, depending upon the type of quarters you seek.


----------



## kbjorgenson (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. It is very helpful.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I've lived in the Lake Chapala area for years, specifically in Ajijic. There are B&B's all over town, so your choices run from as low as 500 pesos (possibly even less) to as high as you want to go. There are three or four within walking distance of town. For clean, pleasant ones I can recommend places I've stayed:
Casablanca and Estrellita on 16 Septiembre, Casa del Sol a few blocks from there and of course, the Nueva Posada Hotel on the lakefront. All of them have websites, so your fingers can do the walk through.

There are dozens of organizations catering primarily to expats, from the Lake Chapala Society to bridge clubs, arts and crafts clubs, etc. There are two English magazines, distributed all over the area, free monthly.

Because there are so many expats from the U.S. and Canada, this area is easy for newcomers.
Welcome and have a good visit.


----------



## kbjorgenson (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks for the support. The other day I found a B&B that looked promising but I can't remember the name so will need to explore again.


----------

